# Drivers Window Problems 2005 GTO



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

My drivers window appears to be stuck. The front of the window closest to the mirror is attempting to come down, however the back of the window remains stationary causing the window to bind up. I checked the mechanics within the door and all appears to be working fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where are you located? Is it possable the window is frozen to the window rubber?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I live in North Texas Dallas/Ft. Worth area.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It might be coming out of the track a little. See if you can "help" it down with your hand as you're rolling it down. My passenger side window has difficulty rolling back up if I use the auto-down feature.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I attempted to help it down and it does try but it feels like it is binding on something. Im thinking the weather seal may be pinching it or something of that nature.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Not to jack the thread, but do our windows seem a little slow to you guys? Maybe this is a problem that develops over time.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

They are and evidently it was remedied on the 06's from what i understand


----------

